# Moving to Dubai queries



## Slovenka (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi, can anyone help?
We will be moving to Dubai with a 3 year old girl. Can anyone recommend areas to live, which are for expats and family friendly? I have no idea where to start looking. Scary!  thank you


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

There are lots of posts on here so it's good to have a read through, while it's a bit of a chore you learn loads. I would also suggest you give some information on what you want for example:

Villa, townhouse apartment?
Budget?
quiet or lively/central?

We live in a very family friendly area called Arabian Ranches which is all Villas but we have friends with kids in the Marina, so each to their own.

etc etc


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Since you're (Jugo)Slovenka, I'd suggest Greens... 

Other than that, pick a location close to your work, or even better to preferred school.


----------



## Slovenka (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Slovenka (Mar 15, 2015)

I am not (Jugo) Slovenka 
Could you please tell me, where to , how to choose a good school? Are there any preferred ones for uk expats? Thank you !


----------



## varunmsit (Nov 29, 2013)

Slovenka said:


> Hi, can anyone help?
> We will be moving to Dubai with a 3 year old girl. Can anyone recommend areas to live, which are for expats and family friendly? I have no idea where to start looking. Scary!  thank you


We had a very hard time in finding a good apartment as prices ranges are pretty high in Dubai. So after a good research we landed up with an 2 bedroom apartment having good space in Al khail gate. Some people have wrong assumption that it's industrial area. It is not. Lots of families live here and it is near to places like Dubai Mall/Burj Khalifa. Super market is there, quick and regular bus and cab services are there.
Prices of these apartment start from 60000 aed and goes upto 90000 aed.
You can visit this website -dubaipropertiesgroup.ae/rent/al-khail-gate for further information.
Where you would like to stay ,majorly depends on standard you are accustomed with and salary you are offered with. For higher budget, there is no end for options which may end at Palm Jumeriah :heh:


----------



## Slovenka (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, anyone living in Silicon Oasis? Would love to speak to someone who does. Thank you


----------



## pnephil (Jul 20, 2013)

Apartment or villa in silicon oasis? We move into cedre villas in silicon oasis next week. What do you want to know?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I am living in silicon oasis since December 14. Go ahead and ask.


----------



## Slovenka (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you for reply. We viewed 2 property's, Cedre villas And Clusters one. It seemed very nice, first one bit older property but the area around looked nice and established. Looks like we will be looking for the Clusters one. I have a little 3 year old girl. 
I have million questions 
Are you happy you chosen Silicon Oasis? 
Are there any toddler groups near by?
Are people friendly in the area
How much are your utility bills a month? 
What is the worse thing you struggled with since moving in?
Have you for kids? If so, is the school good?
Thank you! 

As you can tell it's 3am and I cannot sleep- we will have to make a decision about if we want to accept the job contract or not in next 24hrs so my brain has overload


----------



## Slovenka (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you for our reply. We r looking at villas. I have just replied to A.Abbass but just remembered - do you know if there is a local swimming pool? 
How did you pick your property? Via web or did you go and visit? Was everything straightforward once you picked the place - paperwork, payment etc. ? Thank you


----------



## Slovenka (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh forgot to ask, any chance you have photos of the area you live in?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Slovenka said:


> Thank you for reply. We viewed 2 property's, Cedre villas And Clusters one. It seemed very nice, first one bit older property but the area around looked nice and established. Looks like we will be looking for the Clusters one. I have a little 3 year old girl.
> I have million questions
> Are you happy you chosen Silicon Oasis?
> Are there any toddler groups near by?
> ...


I like Silicon Oasis, it's an often forgotten place to live in Dubai, no idea about toddler groups, people friendly? Just like everywhere else in Dubai, no better, no worse. Can't answer the other questions.

Silicon Oasis is where a lot of Emirates Staff live (they rent out all the villas there en mass) so I'd be very surprised if what you're asking for isn't there.

Good luck


----------



## Slovenka (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you


----------

